
Show HN: Dynamic DNS with Google Cloud Functions - srueg
https://github.com/srueg/dynamic-cloud-dns
======
ibizaman
For this I use godaddy and a custom script running in a cron job
[https://github.com/ibizaman/mFPN-
organizer/blob/master/netwo...](https://github.com/ibizaman/mFPN-
organizer/blob/master/network/myip.py)

